# Piano Piece - honest criticism?



## Jaws93 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi! I'd love it if anyone could spare the time to give me some feedback on a piano composition of mine. I posted it a while back but I've refined it and done a nicer recording. Thanks very much!
Jonathan


----------



## Jaws93 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely something i could listen to. Bravo!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful stuff ^^ I really like it. I can hear the influence of Chopin definitely, but it doesn't copy alot of his habits.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

A lovely waltz. Would you be willing to give permission for this piece to be used in ballet classes? I'm a dance accompanist and always have an ear out for new material. And many of the students have an interest in music and like to ask about the composers of music I play.

(and do you happen to have a score?)


----------

